# Martin unplugged



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sam Amick Part 1:

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/2010/02/martin-unplugge.html



> Reaction to the trade...
> 
> "On the basketball side, I'm ecstatic. I couldn't be any happier with the move that Geoff and the Maloofs made to put me in a great situation. I made a name for myself here, they took a chance on me, and who knows where I'd be now if they didn't make sense.
> "But it's just like anything, with these relationships you build up for so long, that's the sad part. I'm sad to be leaving Sac. Just as Corliss referred to me as the Golden Child as far as the perception around here, how the older guys took me under their wing, taught me how to do professional job. I learned a lot from guys like Bobby (Jackson) and Corliss (Williamson), with how they did stuff in the community and how they were professional. I watched a lot of that my first couple years, and then once I got out there in the (lime) light I did a lot of that myself and took pride in it. The Maloofs set an example too - that's the hard part of that deal when it comes to the community part."


----------

